# Project:Simple Life - 2014 Teyx4 build



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

When we decided to build a UTV for Mud Nationals 2014 it was a "no brainier" in choosing the 2014 Teryx4 as our platform for the build. We have a 2012 Teryx4 who has been through nine kinds of hell and back and took it like a champ, so we just had to try the new 800 out! This thread will be updated as build progresses throughout the next 45 days until it makes its debut at Mud Nationals 2014

Here she is with zero miles lookin all clean and pretty sitting next to the 2012 before the tear down
























https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1654360_287851644696854_827982783_n.jpg


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

Tear down begins


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice I like the color how does it compare to the 750? I went and looked at one yesterday and I was very impressed with the comfort an the fit and finish


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

Definitely quieter than the 750, a little more low end power also. Seats sit up a little higher, not sure I like that, but all in all my favorite UTV


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

Got all of the trim pieces dropped off for Hydorgraphics and wiring for lights ran. Had originally planned on running the wiring inside the roll cage, for a cleaner look. There wasn't any entry points into the cage and we decided against drilling a punch of holes in the cage to run the wiring through so we just ran it up the outside of the post and made it look as clean as possible. Also routed all the wiring from the battery through the dash following the stock wiring and installed relay into the factory fuse box.


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

Some new axle snappers for Simple Life

























MSA M12's with black caps and yellow stars wrapped in 30" MotoMonsters


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

New roof rack for the lights


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

A-Arm Jig. Front Upper/Lower Arched +2 w/ 2.75" lift, Rear Upper/Lower Arched +2 w/ 2.75" lift


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

EMP roof. Looks to be a very well built roof, much heavier duty than I expected. Kinda bummed about the finish being chipped on the edges upon arrival, but overall a very good product.










Teaser pics of the wrap background


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, here is a long overdue update. The original shop that was building the A-Arms fell through, so after some time getting everything back on schedule things are starting to come together. We finally got a chance to take some pics and try it out this weekend, goes to the graphics guys in the morning and then on to have the sounds system built. Upon test driving for 1/2 mile on asphalt this weekend we broke a rear axle, so we also have to get that repaired before Mud Nats now.

The modified factory A-Arms worked out great and the hydro graphics look amazing. We also got a chance to get all of our lights mounted up as well. Moonshinexxx 40" single row on each side of the roof rack, 50" Curved up top, (3) of out flushmount 6-bulb units and some green staylits underneath all controlled from our new switchbox control


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow looks good man! Think that it was the axles angle on the stock axles


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

A sad day for Project: Simple Life.....its Simply dead now


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

Started smoking from engine compartment. Could see a small fire through the plastics around the engine. Didnt have a fire extinguisher, and we were out on a field road, by the time the fire department got to it, it was full engulfed in flames.


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dang man, sorry about your lose. Did you have insurance on it?


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, but I doubt they cover all the work or accessories done to it. The rig only had 7 miles on it


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope you get something back from insurance. That was a good looking rig too!


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

well look at the bright side the light bar looks fine lol
sorry for your loss that sucks so bad!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That sucks bad...do you have any idea what could have caused it....I'm wondering if it was something to do with wiring......my brute force wire harness always gave me trouble


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

That White Kid said:


> well look at the bright side the light bar looks fine lol
> sorry for your loss that sucks so bad!


LOL, yeah I think the side ones may be saveable, lol. The curved 50" on the front is toast, the aluminum housing melted


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang man, that is terrible. I really liked what you had done to it.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

No good man, sorry to hear about this. Hope insurance does you right. This just convinced me to get a smallish rear storage compartment and carry fire ext.


----------



## moonshinexxx (Feb 1, 2014)

It started right at the engine, not really sure

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------



adamwedge said:


> No good man, sorry to hear about this. Hope insurance does you right. This just convinced me to get a smallish rear storage compartment and carry fire ext.


Yeah we have a fire extiguisher in the other Teryx, but with this one being brand new we hadn't got round to putting one in it yet


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well if your not sure take it in for warranty work should def be covered lol jk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

dam bub, that was a nice rig. glad you are ok though. just curious, you said you had it insured, but have you had any talks with your dealer yet about them replacing it. i dont think new toys are suposed to burn like that.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

how much was it worth including all accessories??? this is terrible


----------

